# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  A curious conversation

## DrBaldhead

The text below clearly makes no sense. Yet, according to some particular rules, it still can be considered correct in terms of grammar. Curious, isn't it?  ::   

> - Давай сельдерей. 
> - Не могу. 
> - Почему "не могу"? Сельдерей давай! 
> - Я не могу сельдереть. Я еще не крокодил. 
> - Как не крокодил? А что? Что ты делал пока все крокодили? Чем ты занимался? Все крокодили, и ты должен был крокодить! Почему ты не крокодил? Было же весло! 
> - Я не мог крокодить. Я ганнибал. 
> - Что? 
> - Ну, ганнибал я. 
> - Зачем? 
> ...

 P.S. I put the text here because it seemed to me a bit too misleading for the grammar forum.

----------


## it-ogo

И длилась битва день и ночь между Добром и Злом.
Злом одержимый брал Добром уменьем и числом.
Добром просил его не брать, чтоб было все путем,
и норовил его достать катаньем и мытьем.
Злом укатался над Добром и смылся без следа,
и был питательный бульон ему с гуся вода.
Как кур во щи, как тать в нощи, прокрался он, как вор,
и взял уменьем и числом, и скрылся за бугор.
Но с кулаками был Добром, с киркою и с багром,
и он прознал, что хитрый Злом питался за бугром,
и тихой сапою Добром подкоп заделал в Злом
и шнур гордиев завязал бикфордовым узлом,
с хорошей миной заложил и когти подорвал.
Весь день отягощенный Злом раскапывал завал.
– Добро же! – пригрожался Злом, но вырыться не мог,
хоть рыл уже не чуя рук, не покладая ног.
– Совсем урылся бедный Злом – злорадствовал Добром
и довершил его погром киркою и багром.
В печенку, в селезенку, в бок и в Бога душу мать
накостылял ему Добром, чтоб Злом не мог восстать,
и доброй сотней костылей прибил его к скале,
чтоб пусто было от него ему и всей земле.
И стало пусто на земле, безвидно и светло,
и лишь Добром над ней ширял с киркою наголо,
с хорошей миной на лице, с багром наперевес.
Но, наширяться не успев, со всем Добром исчез.
Куда с Добром совсем пропал, вопрос, а где ответ?
Добро бы, скажем, улетел, а то сошел на нет,
туда, где есть ответ, куда, но нет на нет суда,
а тут вопрос, но нет как нет из нет пути сюда.
Как лучше он хотел, Добром, да, видно, не судьба.
Вот так между Добром и Злом закончилась борьба.
Вопрос: кому из них двоих сильней не повезло,
и чем закончилась борьба между Добром и Злом?

----------

